# Direct DVR - Is it upgradeable like Tivo?



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

I just love my Tivo, but was looking to get another and thought I might consider
a Direct DVR, seen a lot of posts on it, but wondering if anyone can tell me is it 
upgradeable like Tivo based units or are you kind of stuck with the factory record size and such??

I have not seen any post that either says it is upgradeable or not.

info appreciated


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The new non-Tivo DirecTV DVR, the R15, does not have an upgradable drive. At least nobody's figured out how to do it yet. But you should be able to find upgradable Tivo-based DVRs, like the R10, still available.


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

thanks, I think I will stick with the tivo brand, but I did like the new non-phone line setup and no dial in of the Direct dvr, but not enough to give up my record space.

Thanks for the info


----------

